# ms 462 finds is way to tree monkeys bench



## crabby cooter (Sep 22, 2018)

28'bar 33rs


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 22, 2018)

I like this saw. 3lbs lighter then a 461, 3cc smaller yet cut time are very close stock.
very easy to work on.


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## nighthunter (Sep 23, 2018)

Well I have some good hours on mine since I bought it, the more I use it the more I love it


----------



## Stihl working hard (Sep 23, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I like this saw. 3lbs lighter then a 461, 3cc smaller yet cut time are very close stock.
> very easy to work on.


Great pics and video on the 462 are there a lot of gains to be found on the saw ,or have Stihl got the performance right


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 23, 2018)

I've got good gains out of it so far. just getting started on it.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 23, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I like this saw. 3lbs lighter then a 461, 3cc smaller yet cut time are very close stock.
> very easy to work on.


462 cm 72cc vs 461 76.5cc that works out to 4.5cc - which is a considerable amount in a piston ported engine !!! ... according to my sources the 462cm is “hot” right out da box and the 461 (whilst older design) can be made to run stronger with similar work ... we shall see what the Tree-Monkey can do with this saw ! As for me and my situation I’m stocking up on 461’s


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 23, 2018)

Looking forward to see the final outcome


----------



## Stihl working hard (Sep 23, 2018)

Stihlman441 said:


> Looking forward to see the final outcome


That makes 2 of us Andrew are you thinking about a 462 my friend


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 23, 2018)

Stihlman441 said:


> Looking forward to see the final outcome


Yeppers !!!


----------



## Overkill338 (Sep 24, 2018)

I wish to see Mr Snelling (aka: always correct superman) perform his best self touching on a 462.


----------



## Overkill338 (Sep 24, 2018)

nighthunter said:


> Well I have some good hours on mine since I bought it, the more I use it the more I love it



Got any more pics? I used the last ones you sent me as wallpaper lol


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 24, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 462 cm 72cc vs 461 76.5cc that works out to 4.5cc - which is a considerable amount in a piston ported engine !!! ... according to my sources the 462cm is “hot” right out da box and the 461 (whilst older design) can be made to run stronger with similar work ... we shall see what the Tree-Monkey can do with this saw ! As for me and my situation I’m stocking up on 461’s



4.5 cc, got it, i'll try to do better. lol


----------



## Overkill338 (Sep 24, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> 4.5 cc, got it, i'll try to do better. lol



Have you got yours ported yet?


----------



## nighthunter (Sep 24, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> Got any more pics? I used the last ones you sent me as wallpaper lol


will do the next day I have it out


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 24, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> Got any more pics? I used the last ones you sent me as wallpaper lol



coming right up



Overkill338 said:


> Have you got yours ported yet?



working on it


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Iceboy (Sep 24, 2018)

...by the way what's wrong with those fuel/oil caps??


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 24, 2018)

Iceboy said:


> ...by the way what's wrong with those fuel/oil caps??



there aftermarket, personally I don't like them


----------



## Overkill338 (Sep 24, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> coming right up
> 
> 
> 
> working on it



By the way, I know you're a great porter. I didnt mean any disrespect when I said I would like to see Brad do one. I just like giving him hell.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 24, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> 4.5 cc, got it, i'll try to do better. lol


72.2 462cm vs 76.5 461 so 4.3 cc - sorry for the error !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 24, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> I wish to see Mr Snelling (aka: always correct superman) perform his best self touching on a 462.


Rumor has it he is (or has been) officially retired from chainsaw-porting


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 24, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 72.2 462cm vs 76.5 461 so 4.3 cc - sorry for the error !



so this is the latest official document? lol


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 24, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> so this is the latest official document? lol


Straight from STIHL !


----------



## Overkill338 (Sep 24, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Rumor has it he is (or has been) officially retired from chainsaw-porting



I know this. Hence why I said what I said


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 24, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> I know this. Hence why I said what I said


Capice !


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 24, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Rumor has it he is (or has been) officially retired from chainsaw-porting



I hear he got all butt hurt


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 24, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I hear he got all butt hurt


Yah , how’s da 462cm coming along ?


----------



## Slick50 (Sep 24, 2018)

You are definitely the "king" ! Here is your crown!


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 24, 2018)

slowly getting there, one small change at a time


----------



## Sepia (Sep 24, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> slowly getting there, one small change at a time



Would have been 14 minutes if not for that LH thread decomp.


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 24, 2018)

stupid decomp, lol


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 24, 2018)

I really like this saw, the past 10 years saws have gotten complex and hard to work on, this thing is very simple and performs very well.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 24, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> slowly getting there, one small change at a time



Me likey the pivoting saw holder ! neat idear


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 25, 2018)

new wash pattern after tr change


----------



## Overkill338 (Sep 25, 2018)

Very nice sir!


----------



## redbull660 (Sep 25, 2018)

2nd change on transfer ports...

it'll get stronger yet. but it's starting to run good now. me likey!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 25, 2018)

Stihl working hard said:


> That makes 2 of us Andrew are you thinking about a 462 my friend



Ya but no rush hang on until the guys get them sorted


----------



## Overkill338 (Sep 26, 2018)

redbull660 said:


> 2nd change on transfer ports...
> 
> it'll get stronger yet. but it's starting to run good now. me likey!




I want a 462 so bad, so damn bad!

Very nice work. I love the throttle response on the 462.


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 26, 2018)

I can get you one


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 26, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 676703
> 
> 
> new wash pattern after tr change


Arm wrestling ? Or old lady bent over ... looks like the makings of a good fiddler anyhoo !


----------



## Edwad (Sep 26, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I can get you one


Scott how long does it take to get a 462?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 26, 2018)

Not a big fan of these “strato , turbo , controlled air leak saws “ ~ seems like an over- engineered design to appease the enviro-crats without corresponding Getty-up to the end user ... reports of accelerated wear (could be ca-ca filter set-up) on da piston and shadowing being reported ... plus (as of yet) no max-flo for da 462c ... we shall see what the builder can do for this (and I mean no dis-respect to said builder at all) 462c —— Me thinks the old the 044-046;440-460 and 461 will outperform this new “smog-compliant” offering given similar flo-enhancement and will definitely cut more wood by virtue of the max-flow allowing longer run times ... weight savings and flick ability don’t mean beans to me unless the saw makes more power and puts more $$$ in my pocket !


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 27, 2018)

Edwad said:


> Scott how long does it take to get a 462?



about a week


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 27, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not a big fan of these “strato , turbo , controlled air leak saws “ ~ seems like an over- engineered design to appease the enviro-crats without corresponding Getty-up to the end user ... reports of accelerated wear (could be ca-ca filter set-up) on da piston and shadowing being reported ... plus (as of yet) no max-flo for da 462c ... we shall see what the builder can do for this (and I mean no dis-respect to said builder at all) 462c —— Me thinks the old the 044-046;440-460 and 461 will outperform this new “smog-compliant” offering given similar flo-enhancement and will definitely cut more wood by virtue of the max-flow allowing longer run times ... weight savings and flick ability don’t mean beans to me unless the saw makes more power and puts more $$$ in my pocket !



stock vs stock the 462 runs right with a 461
a well ported 261 out performs a well ported 260

your right though about over complicated crap being pushed on up by the epa


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 27, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> stock vs stock the 462 runs right with a 461
> a well ported 261 out performs a well ported 260
> 
> your right though about over complicated crap being pushed on up by the epa


Haven’t run both at same time but I’ll take your word for it ... the 461 is kind of a dog stock ... word is the 462cm is pretty “hot” right from jump street ... not trying to deter anyone from the 462cm - just sayin the 461 (albeit heavier and less “maneuverable”) design will allow for more performance given equal work ;could say same about the 440... as far as the saws being mandated to run cleaner by the “powers that be” one must consider that a PNW forest-fire or an erupting volcano will likely spew more “pollution” in a few days than 10000 years of every chainsaw on the planet running 8 hrs a day every day !


----------



## Stihl working hard (Sep 29, 2018)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya but no rush hang on until the guys get them sorted


Iam hearing you there


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 30, 2018)

testing tr changes


----------



## Sepia (Sep 30, 2018)

Very methodical work. Not too many guys would invest the time, effort and expense to find the optimal numbers like Scott does here. Impressive!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 30, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 677503
> 
> 
> tasting tr changes


How do they taste ? Like chicken wings ?


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 30, 2018)

lol, depends on who's cooking


----------



## crabby cooter (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Sepia (Sep 30, 2018)

Making good gains each time - good stuff!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 1, 2018)

All quiet on the western front ! Me thinks this new “controlled air-leak saw” might not respond as well to mods as the old tried and true 044-046-440-461 platforms ... hmmm ; maybe a certain monkey can give us an update? and no ; not the monkey with a gun to his head either ~~~ he gives me “gas malo !!!”


----------



## crabby cooter (Oct 1, 2018)

I think they respond good to porting,


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 1, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I think they respond good to porting,


Gotcha ! Guessing decking the cylinder and maybe modding the combustion chamber will follow ... should perk-up in combo with the other flow enhancements


----------



## crabby cooter (Oct 2, 2018)

40.1 sec, coming around


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> 40.1 sec, coming around



“She’ll Be comin round the mountain when she comes ! “ sounds like it’s holding more rpm in the cut and getting thru the timber quicker ... what rpm in the wood (with sharp self - feeding chain ) are you shooting for ? I’m assuming you have decked cylinder ; cut / modded squish and played with transfers on cylinder or by altering piston along with opening exhaust port and muffler mod ... maybe even tickled the intake ? Looks like a lot of work and time invested - I’d like to think ya can make more juice without “gutting” the fresh - air ports like “he who must not be named “ insists must be done to make power ! Lol ...... keep pickin and grinning


----------



## crabby cooter (Oct 2, 2018)

we're using off the roll 33rs for testing. yes a lot of time put into it. and the strato is intact ,still M/T


----------



## nk14zp (Oct 3, 2018)

Do these strato saws respond to crankcase volume changes like a regular style does?


----------



## crabby cooter (Oct 3, 2018)

I haven't done any case work on strato's so I really can't answer that. the 462 has a very tight case


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 3, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I haven't done any case work on strato's so I really can't answer that. the 462 has a very tight case


Sounds sexy


----------



## crabby cooter (Oct 4, 2018)

38.2


----------



## Sepia (Oct 4, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> 38.2



You make it look easy in this thread but the guys paying attention know you have put a lot of experimentation time into this saw to get these gains. 

Great job Scott!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 4, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> 38.2



Stock time was around 47sec - now 38.2 for a gain of approx


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 4, 2018)

19% ..... Assuming the chain is the same on all testing runs that’s a nice increase ! .... I like the fact that you are using a 28” bar and cutting thru a large cant of wood .... really shows the torque / hp of the saw as opposed to cutting a smaller round which is BS imho ! If you can get the time down to 33sec (a 30% increase) I’m sure you will have a few new customers on your paper-route !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 23, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> 38.2



Did ya run out of gas ? Bananas? Mountain Dew ? testing wood ? ........


----------



## K Mueller (Oct 25, 2018)

Edwad said:


> Scott how long does it take to get a 462?



Me first 

Gonna have to get my hands on one of these this spring!


----------



## crabby cooter (Oct 25, 2018)

need to make a new cant before I can do more testing.

I can get saws in in about 2 weeks


----------



## deye223 (Oct 25, 2018)

i'll stick to the screw driver


Stihlman441 said:


> Looking forward to see the final outcome


----------



## deye223 (Oct 25, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> 19% ..... Assuming the chain is the same on all testing runs that’s a nice increase ! .... I like the fact that you are using a 28” bar and cutting thru a large cant of wood .... really shows the torque / hp of the saw as opposed to cutting a smaller round which is BS imho ! *If you can get the time down to 33sec* (a 30% increase) I’m sure you will have a few new customers on your paper-route !View attachment 678243



well that's not happening no mater who's porting this saw for work .....


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 25, 2018)

deye223 said:


> well that's not happening no mater who's porting this saw for work .....


Really ? You underestimate the gains that can be made with the right flow enhancements ... just to prove it here’s a vid of Treemonkey 261 that gains 30% .... maybe with this particular model ; the 462c ; the gains may be harder to achieve but 30% faster than stock (with same bar/chain) is certainly believable ... in fact I have saws that Exceed that % and cut all day ...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 25, 2018)

that saw is well over 30% quicker ...


----------



## deye223 (Oct 25, 2018)

Yep remember this is a work saw not a a cant racer ya gotta get like 3000 hours out of it


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 25, 2018)

deye223 said:


> Yep remember this is a work saw not a a cant racer ya gotta get like 3000 hours out of it


Those are WORK SAWS !!! No expansion chamber on either version !!!


----------



## deye223 (Oct 25, 2018)

And I have been running a ported 460 and a ported 261 for a long time


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 25, 2018)

deye223 said:


> And I have been running a ported 460 and a ported 261 for a long time


Right !!!


----------



## deye223 (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 25, 2018)

deye223 said:


>


 She’s really laboring in the cut .... it could be that the wood indigenous to your area is much harder than what we have on the east coast though ... what species of wood is that ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 25, 2018)

2 feet’s they come a creepin ... like a black cat do


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 27, 2018)

deye223 said:


>


----------



## K Mueller (Oct 28, 2018)

Numbers aside, the fact of the matter is, this saw straight up runs. 

Now can we get back to 462s...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 28, 2018)

K Mueller said:


> Numbers aside, the fact of the matter is, this saw straight up runs.
> 
> Now can we get back to 462s...


We’re waiting on oak cants so .......


----------



## Iceboy (Oct 28, 2018)

...so stay tuned!!!!


Frank Rizzo said:


> We’re waiting on oak cants so .......



Στάλθηκε από το LG-H818 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## K Mueller (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 28, 2018)

K Mueller said:


> Numbers aside, the fact of the matter is, this saw straight up runs.
> 
> Now can we get back to 462s...


Maybe if I post a husqvarna saw video on here ol’ Crabby Cooter will make an appearance lol !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 30, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Maybe if I post a husqvarna saw video on here ol’ Crabby Cooter will make an appearance lol !View attachment 682012


----------



## Woodboss251 (Oct 30, 2018)

I must’ve missed something, how long has the 462 been out ?

Did they discontinue the 461 ?


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Woodboss251 said:


> I must’ve missed something, how long has the 462 been out ?
> 
> Did they discontinue the 461 ?


There have not been released in the states yet, the 461 is still out here, you behind, but not too far lol.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 30, 2018)

Woodboss251 said:


> Did they discontinue the 461 ?


STIHL available ... I’m stocking up on all the 461s I can afford ! Lol


----------



## crabby cooter (Oct 31, 2018)

well guys I've had a bit of a set back, i'll get back to this saw as soon as I can


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 31, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> well guys I've had a bit of a set back, i'll get back to this saw as soon as I can


Sorry to hear that, hope things get worked out soon.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Nov 1, 2018)

I got to run this 462 at the TN GTG, all I can say is the 461 had its day, that day is over, this saw is everything it's been advertised to be. Scott probably forgot more then most guys will ever know about saws. If these saws hold up, they are going to own the market, I am a husky guy first but I have to give Stihl credit, this is a home run. Don't worry Fabz there will be plenty of 461s for sale soon for you to buy.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 1, 2018)

dustinwilt68 said:


> I got to run this 462 at the TN GTG, all I can say is the 461 had its day, that day is over, this saw is everything it's been advertised to be. Scott probably forgot more then most guys will ever know about saws. If these saws hold up, they are going to own the market, I am a husky guy first but I have to give Stihl credit, this is a home run. Don't worry Fabz there will be plenty of 461s for sale soon for you to buy.


Did you run it against an equally modded 461 at the same gig ? Nfy wood it put a 461 in the grave given a similar state of tune ! It’s down 4.5 cc and the engine design is substantially different ... ... With a 20”-28” bar and quick revving engine design ; coupled with its lightweight I could see it’s possibilities and might p/u one in the near future ! I’m STIHL stocking up in 461s so send any “trade ins/ups” my way !


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Nov 1, 2018)

I have ran them booth, no comparison, I will still take a husky or Dolmar/Makita myself, but mostly due to the price of the 462, it may drop once it enters the US market


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 1, 2018)

dustinwilt68 said:


> I have ran them booth, no comparison, I will still take a husky or Dolmar/Makita myself, but mostly due to the price of the 462, it may drop once it enters the US market


Vids ? Timed cuts ? If not I call BSing


----------



## Iceboy (Nov 1, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> well guys I've had a bit of a set back, i'll get back to this saw as soon as I can


Good news sir!!! Hope you the best!! Get well soon.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H818 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Vids ? Timed cuts ? If not I call BSing


Well, as i said before, you know all about BS. Nobody cares about your stupid chains or your boyfriend hawtsaws101. And, most of all, nobody cares about your opinion. Just thought id let you know, since you seem completely oblivous.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 1, 2018)

FWANK WIZZO said:


> Well, as i said before, you know all about BS. Nobody cares about your stupid chains or your boyfriend hawtsaws101. And, most of all, nobody cares about your opinion. Just thought id let you know, since you seem completely oblivous.


Why do you keep bringing Brad Snelling into the conversation ? I’ve told you once before ... I have no affiliation with him whatsoever !


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Why do you keep bringing Brad Snelling into the conversation ? I’ve told you once before ... I have no affiliation with him whatsoever !


We need a video or we won't believe it!
Interesting how nice you talk to Mr wizzo, split personalities much Mr acres , this is just fabzulous, now there's two of you sneaking around like a black cat .


----------



## r black (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 1, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> We need a video or we won't believe it!
> Interesting how nice you talk to Mr wizzo, split personalities much Mr acres , this is just fabzulous, now there's two of you sneaking around like a black cat .


There’s more than 2 black-cats prowling the forum lol


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> There’s more than 2 black-cats prowling the forum lol


The powers that be know, and just as on FWHC if you behave you are welcome to stay.
One thing I find interesting is you talk about all the crybabies on the forums in hotsaws101 videos, and here you are and with multiple user names lol.


Frank Rizzo said:


> Vids ? Timed cuts ? If not I call BSing


Really your going to doubt Dustin, have you ever even held a 462? Why must you call BS on everything(and require a video), if your 461 is so great then don't worry about it, it will all come out in the wash.
My suggestion is to sit back and learn what you can instead of being a keyboard warrior, if you do you will learn a lot.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 1, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> The powers that be know, and just as on FWHC if you behave you are welcome to stay.
> One thing I find interesting is you talk about all the crybabies on the forums in hotsaws101 videos, and here you are and with multiple user names lol.
> 
> Really your going to doubt Dustin, have you ever even held a 462? Why must you call BS on everything(and require a video), if your 461 is so great then don't worry about it, it will all come out in the wash.
> My suggestion is to sit back and learn what you can instead of being a keyboard warrior, if you do you will learn a lot.


I’m no keyboard warrior at all ... I do not say anything that I woodnt say to someone’s face ... if more people adhered to this line of thinking a lot of the baloney wood cease ! Lots of smack talk but when asked to produce vids ... “well a pffft a “ lol


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’m no keyboard warrior at all ... I do not say anything that I woodnt say to someone’s face ... if more people adhered to this line of thinking a lot of the baloney wood cease ! Lots of smack talk but when asked to produce vids ... “well a pffft a “ lol


Maybe a keyboard warrior was a bad choice on my part, I'm sorry. 
I don't doubt you would say these things to someones face, and that's part of the problem. It's not good etiquette to walk into a room and start challenging everything someone says, be respectful. Try to learn a bit about the folks who you are talking to, many have been on the forums for yrs and have lots of experience. Is that how you talked to jack when you wanted him to port a saw for you? 
BTW when I read what dustin said I took it as he really likes the 462 that's his opinion/preference, that's a lot to say for a husky guy, it wasn't an attack on you and doesn't necessitate him needing video proof. Pretty sure we aren't all going to wear body cameras so we can post video proof of everything we've experienced. Besides we all know that many things can be done in a video to try to win someone to our side of things, also there are those who will never believe even if they were there and saw the results themselves. Most of us are done trying to prove ourselves, so don't expect to many videos for proof; but more to teach/share what we are up to, if you want in on that be kind/respectful and most will share videos if they have them.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 1, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Maybe a keyboard warrior was a bad choice on my part, I'm sorry.
> I don't doubt you would say these things to someones face, and that's part of the problem. It's not good etiquette to walk into a room and start challenging everything someone says, be respectful. Try to learn a bit about the folks who you are talking to, many have been on the forums for yrs and have lots of experience. Is that how you talked to jack when you wanted him to port a saw for you?
> BTW when I read what dustin said I took it as he really likes the 462 that's his opinion/preference, that's a lot to say for a husky guy, it wasn't an attack on you and doesn't necessitate him needing video proof. Pretty sure we aren't all going to wear body cameras so we can post video proof of everything we've experienced. Besides we all know that many things can be done in a video to try to win someone to our side of things, also there are those who will never believe even if they were there and saw the results themselves. Most of us are done trying to prove ourselves, so don't expect to many videos for proof; but more to teach/share what we are up to, if you want in on that be kind/respectful and most will share videos if they have them.


Gotcha ... as far as Jack goes he HAS an extensive YouTube body of work to view so there’s no Baloney there ... as far as manipulating videos ... I think we all want to showcase in the best light possible however if one is “fudging” results I’m sure the gents on here will pounce on that like a black cat on a mouse !


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Gotcha ... as far as Jack goes he HAS an extensive YouTube body of work to view so there’s no Baloney there ... as far as manipulating videos ... I think we all want to showcase in the best light possible however if one is “fudging” results I’m sure the gents on here will pounce on that like a black cat on a mouse !


Thanks for "listening".
Jack gas plenty of vids and is a great guy from what I can see, but he's done some things that have raised many eyebrows. That being said I'm not going to come in and call "BS" and request more video proof for the things he hasn't shown, but I might ask about it. 
Unfortunately many of the guys don't know when someone is "fudging" the results. 
But many guys do, and thats why many of the guys here weren't impressed with your black cat performance upgrades and razor sharp chain. Not that they didn't get some performance increases(with video proof), but they were just simple bolt ons and a muffler mod. There's nothing wrong with that, but when you act as though it's something special they call that out. 
You've learned a lot, continue to listen and be respectful.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 1, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for "listening".
> Jack gas plenty of vids and is a great guy from what I can see, but he's done some things that have raised many eyebrows. That being said I'm not going to come in and call "BS" and request more video proof for the things he hasn't shown, but I might ask about it.
> Unfortunately many of the guys don't know when someone is "fudging" the results.
> But many guys do, and thats why many of the guys here weren't impressed with your black cat performance upgrades and razor sharp chain. Not that they didn't get some performance increases(with video proof), but they were just simple bolt ons and a muffler mod. There's nothing wrong with that, but when you act as though it's something special they call that out.
> You've learned a lot, continue to listen and be respectful.


What “eyebrow” raising things has Jack done ... do tell


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> What “eyebrow” raising things has Jack done ... do tell


Many, I would take the specifics of that up with him, and I have asked him a few questions. Unlike many I like much about Jack.
Regardless this is not about him.
I'd rather the thread get back on track, but felt as though some things needed to be said/addressed.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 1, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Many, I would take the specifics of that up with him, and I have asked him a few questions. Unlike many I like much about Jack.
> Regardless this is not about him.
> I'd rather the thread get back on track, but felt as though some things needed to be said/addressed.


Ok ... I’m just asking because you put it out there ... I’ve had good dealings with Jack - wasn’t aware of any eyebrow raising antics on his part ??? ... guess if you don’t wish to divulge any info that’s your Choice however one wood question why you wood bring up the subject to begin with ... I’m sure anyone that does enough business is going to have some issues ... the test is how the matter is handled


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Why do you keep bringing Brad Snelling into the conversation ? I’ve told you once before ... I have no affiliation with him whatsoever !


(Fart noise)


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> the test is how the matter is handled


Your right, it is.

Back to the thread.
I just learned Scott had another heart attack. He's back at home which is good, hope he gets healthy more than getting this saw ported.


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Ok ... I’m just asking because you put it out there ... I’ve had good dealings with Jack - wasn’t aware of any eyebrow raising antics on his part ??? ... guess if you don’t wish to divulge any info that’s your Choice however one wood question why you wood bring up the subject to begin with ... I’m sure anyone that does enough business is going to have some issues ... the test is how the matter is handled


Im sure jack is a good guy. I just wonder if he knows hes got a gasbag like you singing his praises. Pretty poor marketing strategy.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 1, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Your right, it is.
> 
> Back to the thread.
> I just learned Scott had another heart attack. He's back at home which is good, hope he gets healthy more than getting this saw ported.


Yeppers - rest up Crabby ... saw will be there for you later


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 1, 2018)

FWANK WIZZO said:


> Im sure jack is a good guy. I just wonder if he knows hes got a gasbag like you singing his praises. Pretty poor marketing strategy.


His work speaks for itself Fawankie !


----------



## huskihl (Nov 2, 2018)

FWANK WIZZO said:


> Im sure jack is a good guy. I just wonder if he knows hes got a gasbag like you singing his praises. Pretty poor marketing strategy.


Sup Fwancis?


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Nov 3, 2018)

huskihl said:


> Sup Fwancis?


Oh, ya know, just living in a fantasy world where im not a complete tool. Its pretty cool.


----------



## crabby cooter (Nov 26, 2018)

462 std carb


----------



## crabby cooter (Nov 26, 2018)

working on making a new cant, will be back to testing soon.


----------



## crabby cooter (Nov 26, 2018)

440/460 hybrid in the same cant as the 462, same bar, chain and sprocket.


----------



## crabby cooter (Nov 26, 2018)

got a few 462's here to do


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 26, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> 440/460 hybrid in the same cant as the 462, same bar, chain and sprocket.



So 38.2sec for the 462c and around 39sec for the 440/460 hybrid - purty close ... my question wood be ... which is going to last the test of time ? We KNOW the older platform is STIHL throwing chips 10,20,30 YEARS later ... will the 462c be cutting in decades into the future ? If I had to venture a guess I’d say nope and for several reasons .......


----------



## edisto (Nov 28, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not a big fan of these “strato , turbo , controlled air leak saws “ ~ seems like an over- engineered design to appease the enviro-crats without corresponding Getty-up to the end user ...



I don't have one, because I like old saws, but given that the biggest gains in a 2-stroke seem to be the result of improved scavenging (that's half of what a tuned exhaust does), I would think that there is a lot of potential for power with a stratified charge.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 28, 2018)

edisto said:


> I don't have one, because I like old saws, but given that the biggest gains in a 2-stroke seem to be the result of improved scavenging (that's half of what a tuned exhaust does), I would think that there is a lot of potential for power with a stratified charge.


Actually the spent exhaust is being chased out by clean air that has created a “barrier” between the fresh charge and the exhaust ... this is how they are able to use “20% less fuel and get 60% cleaner emissions “ a conventional engine wood lose a bit of the fresh charge out the exhaust ... that’s the biggest difference as I understand it ... some guys “gut or tunnel “ the stratos to get more fuel into the firing chamber - the problem I can foresee is that these “stratified charge “ engines run hotter and leaner than a conventional engine and most feature a non-adj carb ... your choice of mix oil is VERY important as is the quality of your fuel... field reports say these new saws are not getting the longevity of older models but ymmv! Out


----------



## edisto (Nov 28, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Actually the spent exhaust is being chased out by clean air that has created a “barrier” between the fresh charge and the exhaust ...



That's what I meant by "improved scavenging".



Frank Rizzo said:


> this is how they are able to use “20% less fuel and 60% cleaner emissions “ a conventional engine wood lose a bit of the fresh charge out the exhaust ...



Not tossing charge out the exhaust definitely helps with the economy and emissions, but there is a better, cleaner burn as well with less residual exhaust, which is where the potential for power should lie. It seems to me that the strato designs have the potential to improve scavenging without having to have the front end of a tuned pipe.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 28, 2018)

edisto said:


> That's what I meant by "improved scavenging".
> 
> 
> 
> Not tossing charge out the exhaust definitely helps with the economy and emissions, but there is a better, cleaner burn as well with less residual exhaust, which is where the potential for power should lie. It seems to me that the strato designs have the potential to improve scavenging without having to have the front end of a tuned pipe.


You’re not going to make more powa with less fuel without payin the piper somewhere ! Simple physics 101 ... the new saws run cleaner but also Leaner And Power really hasn’t increased since the 80’s and 90’s ... I have saws that are over 25 yrs old and will stock for stock ,cc for cc , hang with these newer “stratified engines” ... now the whole package isn’t as good what with av ; weight etc but for crissakes it’s a chainsaw - go cut some wood !


----------



## edisto (Nov 28, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You’re not going to make more powa with less fuel without payin the piper somewhere !



More exhausted charge in the cylinder is less fuel...that's the importance of scavenging. 

I'll leave it at that because I don't want to muck up the thread.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 28, 2018)

edisto said:


> More exhausted charge in the cylinder is less fuel...that's the importance of scavenging.
> 
> I'll leave it at that because I don't want to muck up the thread.


 huh ????????


----------



## edisto (Nov 28, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> huh ????????


The more exhaust remaining in the cylinder when the exhaust port closes, the less fuel there is in the cylinder for the next combustion cycle. There is a limit to the amount of exhaust that can be pushed out by conventional scavenging. 

A tuned pipe will reflect a negative pressure wave to "pull" more exhaust (and ultimately charge) out of the chamber. Of course, the big benefit of a tuned pipe is that it will stuff some of that charge back into the cylinder, but that extra scavenging is a huge benefit too.

If the stratified system can push more exhaust out of the cylinder than conventional scavenging, then the engine can make more power.

OK...now I'm really done.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## edisto (Nov 28, 2018)

See the blue triangles chasing the grey triangles down the exhaust port?


----------



## crabby cooter (Nov 28, 2018)

the fresh air is trapped in the transfers, the longer the transfers the more that is trapped and the cleaner it runs, too much air and you can't get enough fuel in the cylinder. the fresh charge in the case is richer then a normal saw and mixes with the fresh fuel in the cylinder.
the big problem with this whole mess is the fresh charge still enters the cylinder while the exhaust port is still open. not a lot saved but some.
for the most part all it does is dilute the exhaust with some fresh air. makes it pass epa regs


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 28, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> for the most part all it does is dilute the exhaust with some fresh air. makes it pass epa regs


Yah ... and by virtue of its design woodnt you lose some of the “cooling effect” of the fuel over the piston ? Also woodnt there be (by same line of thinking) temperatures fluctuations as a byproduct of this ? At 12000 rpm the piston is cycling 200 times a sec and the computer is adj 33 times sec ... so by that measure at 12000 rpm you could have 6 cycles of “lean” before the canned ham adjusts to baseline ... then when it senses “rich” it takes another 6 cycles (at 12000 rpm) to “lean “ it out ... rinse and repeat ... imho the cumulative lean/rich dance causes wear much quicker than in a conventional “old school “ design where you lose some fresh charge out the exhaust but with a proper tune you can STIHL make good power without the wear and tear ... any thoughts on this hypothesis ?


----------



## crabby cooter (Nov 28, 2018)

I haven't see any of those type of problems yet


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 28, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I haven't see any of those type of problems yet


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 3, 2018)

this is a list of changes made and how they affected the saw


----------



## edisto (Dec 3, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 688059
> 
> 
> this is a list of changes made and how they affected the saw



Is that last one sub 40?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 3, 2018)

http://************/attachments/20181201_095821-jpg.152779/

making a new cant, used up the first one. put it in my heated shop to keep it as consistent as possible.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 3, 2018)

edisto said:


> Is that last one sub 40?



38.6


----------



## edisto (Dec 3, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> 38.6



Nice!

It's great to see a deliberate, experimental process.

Do you use aftermarket pistons to save cost when dialing in the port timings, or are you filing on OEM pistons?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 3, 2018)

oem pistons


----------



## edisto (Dec 3, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> oem pistons



Ouch!

I guess with the side window on these pistons, you pretty much have to.

And, now that I stop to think about it (a rare occurrence)...if the saw isn't widely available yet, I'm betting OEM is the only option.

I'm glad I prefer older saws...


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 3, 2018)

the cant is made up of 12 ties, the last I sold ties I got $28.50 each for them. cant value is $342.oo. this is the second cant for this saw.
I get paid $350.oo to port a saw.

a lot of people get pissed that I don't share my numbers. well I paid for those numbers.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 4, 2018)

air filter after 2 plus tanks


----------



## Canyon Angler (Dec 4, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> air filter after 2 plus tanks



Looks like a felt cover over that air filter would help a lot, as it does with the HD2...easier to clean without blowing big holes in the filter paper with compressed air...


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 4, 2018)

we finished the new cant over the weekend! Here are some pics I snapped with my phone machine.


- scott (crabby cooter aka tree monkey) skidding logs out
- redbull cut em all down with tm661
- scott setting up log to mill
- scott on the log truck saturday. dude is crazy good with that thing!


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 4, 2018)

redbull660 said:


> we finished the new cant over the weekend! Here are some pics I snapped with my phone machine.
> 
> 
> - scott (crabby cooter aka tree monkey) skidding logs out
> ...


Good stuff Julian.
Scott too.


----------



## Iceboy (Dec 4, 2018)

redbull660 said:


> we finished the new cant over the weekend! Here are some pics I snapped with my phone machine.
> 
> 
> - scott (crabby cooter aka tree monkey) skidding logs out
> ...


Great work guys.!!!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H818 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 5, 2018)

cant's are ready. will be testing in big and small cant's


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## huskihl (Dec 5, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 688421
> 
> 
> View attachment 688422
> ...


2 in the pink and one in the stink?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 5, 2018)

yep, that's right, we are going to learn.

my guess is there will be no change in cut times. post your guess here.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 5, 2018)

huskihl said:


> 2 in the pink and one in the stink?



well it will likely raise a stink.
there's only one way to know for sure. test it


----------



## edisto (Dec 6, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> my guess is there will be no change in cut times. post your guess here.



It seems possible that with the air port closing before the charge port there will be some bad dynamics in the intake. If that negatively affects the filling of the crankcase, it could do worse.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 6, 2018)

No divider ? Hard to tell without pc in front of me ... my guess is that even though it has potential to flow more air in this application it won’t


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 6, 2018)

What happened to wicked works Saw ? Website sez permanently closed ... ???


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2018)

Come on Scott, quit hiding. Tell us about how much stronger it is


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 6, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> well it will likely raise a stink.
> there's only one way to know for sure. test it


Well ... where’s da beef ?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 6, 2018)

Is your product just solely based on a combination to make time improvements in a cut or is there other considerations that you would sacrifice a faster time...And if so...what may they be and why?

Thnx


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Westboastfaller said:


> Is your product just solely based on a combination to make time improvements in a cut or is there other considerations that you would sacrifice a faster time...And if so...what may they be and why?
> 
> Thnx


Pretty sure he's got an eco model for you Jamie, it's a green saw lol.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 7, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Pretty sure he's got an eco model for you Jamie, it's a green saw lol.


 haha...ok I get the joke now.
A 'Green' saw. Right because I wouldn't want to hurt the tree. As long as it goes through the motions and releases fluids.
Kind of like a dog humping your leg.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Westboastfaller said:


> haha...ok I get the joke now.
> A 'Green' saw. Right because I wouldn't want to hurt the tree. As long as it goes through the motions and releases fluids.
> Kind of like a dog humping your leg.


You better not be hurting any trees. Fuel economy is typically a concern of mine, if one saw cuts fast but another cuts real close but substantially longer it can save some time at the end of the day. Obviously everyone's circumstances are different and what works for mine may not even be applicable next year for me let alone someone else. 
Hope all's well up your way.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> You better not be hurting any trees. Fuel economy is typically a concern of mine, if one saw cuts fast but another cuts real close but substantially longer it can save some time at the end of the day. Obviously everyone's circumstances are different and what works for mine may not even be applicable next year for me let alone someone else.
> Hope all's well up your way.



no mater how fast the saw is, production is stopped when your at the gas can. it matters to most loggers


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 7, 2018)

How much fun is it to drive a Prius?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 7, 2018)

Did someone just equate a tree monkey saw to a Prius?


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 7, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> no mater how fast the saw is, production is stopped when your at the gas can. it matters to most loggers


I agree, Jamie's the logger/faller, I just do a bit of tree work firewood cutting. Tor firewood I'll run whatever, for work I run the smallest saw I can get away with. For storm damaged messes I prefer a great power to weight ratio, and don't care about fuel economy, just want to get in and get out of the cut quick extra power is nice there.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 7, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> How much fun is it to drive a Prius?


I don't know I have an insight .


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> How much fun is it to drive a Prius?


Focus RS ... 4banger turbo 2.3 stage 1 385hp/425ftlb , and will STIHL pull 30mpg on da highway AND do 0-60 in 4.2 sec if needed


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> no mater how fast the saw is, production is stopped when your at the gas can. it matters to most loggers


Yah , if ya get 30% more speed but run time goes from 15min / tank to 5 min / tank then why bother ? You are gonna use more fuel to produce powa but let’s not go coo-coo here with the “no regards for mileage “ mantra ! Is the video of the “flow-enhanced intake” in the works ... I’m sure the viewers wood like to see the results ! Anything going on with Snelling 462c build or maybe waiting for parts ? Seems like the action has done tapered off on that thread


----------



## edisto (Dec 7, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Is the video of the “flow-enhanced intake” in the works ... I’m sure the viewers wood like to see the results !



I have a feeling that he is busy ruining some more OEM pistons. There's a lot more to doing it right than hogging out the intake, swapping out the chain, and turning on the video camera.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

edisto said:


> I have a feeling that he is busy ruining some more OEM pistons. There's a lot more to doing it right than hogging out the intake, swapping out the chain, and turning on the video camera.


It’s easier to screw-it-up than get it right that’s for sure ... good to see the attempt though ... helps to know what NOT to do lol !!!


----------



## edisto (Dec 7, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> It’s easier to screw-it-up than get it right that’s for sure ...



I meant filing them down to bracket the timing...deliberately screwing them up in order to get it right.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

edisto said:


> I meant filing them down to bracket the timing...deliberately screwing them up in order to get it right.


Gotcha ... I’m sure Crabby Cooter wood sell him the numbers for a tidy sum ...


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 7, 2018)

Westboastfaller said:


> haha...ok I get the joke now.
> A 'Green' saw. Right because I wouldn't want to hurt the tree. As long as it goes through the motions and releases fluids.
> Kind of like a dog humping your leg.



You wear out the 372xpw jugs yet?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> How much fun is it to drive a Prius?





Frank Rizzo said:


> Focus RS ... 4banger turbo 2.3 stage 1 385hp/425ftlb , and will STIHL pull 30mpg on da highway AND do 0-60 in 4.2 sec if needed



this, up there.


todays cars are making more power on less fuel then they did in the 60's
same goes for saws


----------



## edisto (Dec 7, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> todays cars are making more power on less fuel then they did in the 60's
> same goes for saws



The One:1 gets 16 mpg, and goes 0 to 250 in 20 seconds. 

My 68 F100 gets 15 mpg and goes 0 to 20 in 250 seconds.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

best pics I could get


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Dec 7, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , if ya get 30% more speed but run time goes from 15min / tank to 5 min / tank then why bother ? You are gonna use more fuel to produce powa but let’s not go coo-coo here with the “no regards for mileage “ mantra ! Is the video of the “flow-enhanced intake” in the works ... I’m sure the viewers wood like to see the results ! Anything going on with Snelling 462c build or maybe waiting for parts ? Seems like the action has done tapered off on that thread


Lets see your build thread you ****ing dildo.


----------



## FWANK WIZZO (Dec 7, 2018)

Not even a 462, something about anything youve done, not random stolen pictures you try to pass off as your own (fact) or a link to one of jacks saws, or you and your unlaced boots payin the muthafukkin billz with your $1000 40cc saw LOL.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 8, 2018)

@mdavlee sorry i missed the quote
Well it's the man himself.
'How goes', Mike.
Wear them out? No danigit ...That's the beauty of the vaginal part of the saw. I mean I tried ..even had a few buddy's have a shot.
They snap back tighter than a clam.
They sure liked it...said she purs and she gears but sometimes if the tips too tight ... she will shoot you out with an unhuman force.
Same ol' song and dance. The rest always goes to chit. Haha

Even know I crank them up 16 grand range +, ...it doesn't affect the grunt.
I've had a lot of 50mm and 52mm
and they get to a point where it's time to turned back. These don't care so I love it.
Some of the 50's may deliver a bit more at reasonable high rpm and hold a bit longer. I never tuned back and tested them to see if they would equal? It's just if they run into really hard tight grained vertical limbs the 50 will hold better at 12-13. I can't get the overall revs out of a 50 without a loss in the cut though.
I like the higher rpm because when I swing that 36" lite bar ..the brush just ducks out of the way. Its all about centripital exeleration and force. 
That's what keeps the *chain sharp* and that's what makes the money ' honey'

I understand this is known and the "XPW" is lower geared. Your builds sit low and strong and holds in the inlets.
I've been in there many times in steady chewing of all 3-5 ft yellow cedar hemlock, cedar and spruce next to ported 390,660,661. It' sounds all the same pivoting off the dogs at a 30°.
Some square some not.
We don't argue about saw and chain.
We race skill and stamina. Could be a week long race Could be a full shift
and still be disputed over not cutting low enough...haha...true


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

FWANK WIZZO said:


> Not even a 462, something about anything youve done, not random stolen pictures you try to pass off as your own (fact) or a link to one of jacks saws, or you and your unlaced boots payin the muthafukkin billz with your $1000 40cc saw LOL.


Just built another 241c today ... just a fuzz of Hotsaws101 insane-0 thru 11in maple


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

Yah


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 8, 2018)

Westboastfaller said:


> @mdavlee sorry i missed the quote
> Well it's the man himself.
> 'How goes', Mike.
> Wear them out? No danigit ...That's the beauty of the vaginal part of the saw. I mean I tried ..even had a few buddy's have a shot.
> ...



Doing pretty good. Been busy working the real job all over the world now. 

Glad to hear the cylinders working still. Been almost 2 whole years since I sent them to you. Running one on my own 372 I let a buddy use to log all spring and summer in the east. Was the last cylinder I ported if I remember right.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## hseII (Dec 8, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> How much fun is it to drive a Prius?



I give up: how?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


>



Burning the mid nite oil eh ? Is this test using the gutted rubber intake boot or stock ?


----------



## edisto (Dec 8, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


>




Is there a number we can call if we see you fall over from carbon monoxide poisoning in one of these videos?


----------



## edisto (Dec 8, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Burning the mid nite oil eh ? Is this test using the gutted rubber intake boot or stock ?



Watch the video in post #195, he explains what he is doing.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 8, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Burning the mid nite oil eh ? Is this test using the gutted rubber intake boot or stock ?



stock boot


----------



## huskyboy (Dec 8, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


>



Sounds awesome echoing off the walls in there


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

Off da 261cm ... geese louise ...it’s only a spark -plug right ?


crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 688835
> 
> 
> View attachment 688837
> ...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah



And the stratos are stock ...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)

Now kids ... THIS is how we test ! We don’t guess and start grinding away lol ... Nice vids - nice to see someone sharing the real-world results instead of just shooting from the hip ... I’m sure your bench will overfloweth once ya got it dialed in dead nuts !


----------



## Tony ray (Dec 9, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 689053
> Off da 261cm ... geese louise ...it’s only a spark -plug right ?


Great to see you are keeping your ears clean with the cotton buds on standby.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)

Tony ray said:


> Great to see you are keeping your ears clean with the cotton buds on standby.


Dip a q-tip in a bottle-cap full of your favorite oil and do some housecleaning ... last thing ya want is dirt/sawdust in the bottom end ... if you do get a bit of debris ya can always flush her out ... My honest thoughts on this are as follows - easiest way to not get chit on your boots is to not Step in it to begin with!


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 9, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Dip a q-tip in a bottle-cap full of your favorite oil and do some housecleaning ... last thing ya want is dirt/sawdust in the bottom end ... if you do get a bit of debris ya can always flush her out ... My honest thoughts on this are as follows - easiest way to not get chit on your boots is to not Step in it to begin with!


it always amazes me to see someone post vids of them working on a grubbed up saw ! i clean one to the paint before i even attempt to work on one !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 9, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 689053
> Off da 261cm ... geese louise ...it’s only a spark -plug right ?


What did you write on your cylinder next to your .018 squish number? Fabio? I can’t believe it’s not butter......spray


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> What did you write on your cylinder next to your .018 squish number? Fabio? I can’t believe it’s not butter......spray


.018 squish ? Why that’s total rubbish for a worker ......?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> .018 squish ? Why that’s total rubbish for a worker ......?


Why wood anyone run that tight squish when the goal is chain speed ? Worksaw with .018 squish ? Last not too long me thinks


----------



## huskihl (Dec 9, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Why wood anyone run that tight squish when the goal is chain speed ? Worksaw with .018 squish ? Last not too long me thinks


Have you ever run one with .018" squish to test it's longevity?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 9, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Why wood anyone run that tight squish when the goal is chain speed ? Worksaw with .018 squish ? Last not too long me thinks



what's it going to hurt?


----------



## edisto (Dec 9, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> what's it going to hurt?



I have been experimenting with variable squish:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> what's it going to hurt?


Mmm ... rpm


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 9, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Mmm ... rpm



ok so squish velocity, this can be controlled by a few things, clearance is only one. what about width, angle, or shape?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> ok so squish velocity, this can be controlled by a few things, clearance is only one. what about width, angle, or shape?


Too much compression is rpm killa


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 9, 2018)

how much is too much? I can build a 50cc saw with 250lbs and not loose any rpm


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 9, 2018)

high squish velocity kill rpm, and add stress to the lower end.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> how much is too much? I can build a 50cc saw with 250lbs and not loose any rpm


You can build one to 300 lbs too ! How long last ?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)

as long as any stock saw, I've built a lot of 346's with 250 lbs with no problems


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 10, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Why wood anyone run that tight squish when the goal is chain speed ? Worksaw with .018 squish ? Last not too long me thinks


How thick is an oem ms660 cylinder gasket? What happens when you install the cylinder without one?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> How thick is an oem ms660 cylinder gasket? What happens when you install the cylinder without one?


Why wood anyone run that tight of squish (.018) if they wanted higher revs ?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)

what do you consider higher revs?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> what do you consider higher revs?


I like 12-12750 in da cut with slight load ... with 241c 4-stroke around 16000 ... that’s running stock squish


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)

so what are you using for a ign coil?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 10, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> so what are you using for a ign coil?


Come on man get with it! Obviously an insano unlimited coil


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 10, 2018)

If your wondering what an insano unlimited coil is.......fwank takes a stock 241 limited coil and washes it in his moms washing machine, the one that is always pictured. this can only be done IF A GUY KNOWS WHAT HES DOING. This process removes all electrtonic limiting properties of said coil. Then they proceed to beat it with DA WOOD while it is STIHL wet to aquire the desired advance. remember though, this can only be done IF A GUY KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING. In other words, don't try this in your moms washing machine kids


----------



## huskihl (Dec 10, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> If your wondering what an insano unlimited coil is.......fwank takes a stock 241 limited coil and washes it in his moms washing machine, the one that is always pictured. this can only be done IF A GUY KNOWS WHAT HES DOING. This process removes all electrtonic limiting properties of said coil. Then they proceed to beat it with DA WOOD while it is STIHL wet to aquire the desired advance. remember though, this can only be done IF A GUY KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING. In other words, don't try this in your moms washing machine kids



Out!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> If your wondering what an insano unlimited coil is.......fwank takes a stock 241 limited coil and washes it in his moms washing machine, the one that is always pictured. this can only be done IF A GUY KNOWS WHAT HES DOING. This process removes all electrtonic limiting properties of said coil. Then they proceed to beat it with DA WOOD while it is STIHL wet to aquire the desired advance. remember though, this can only be done IF A GUY KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING. In other words, don't try this in your moms washing machine kids



Actually the Entire Saw is dipped in the “cauldron of performance”....after reciting the proper incantations the Saw is removed and left to dry ...then 30,40,50% gains are evident... this only works IF you are a wizard of the first order or better


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 10, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 689358
> Actually the Entire Saw is dipped in the “cauldron of performance”....after reciting the proper incantations the Saw is removed and left to dry ...then 30,40,50% gains are evident... this only works IF you are a wizard of the first order or better


So how are you getting 16000 rpm out of a 241? What coil are you using?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## huskihl (Dec 10, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


>



Skating around questions....from now on I'll just call you Tonya.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 10, 2018)

huskihl said:


> Skating around questions....from now on I'll just call you Tonya.


That’s Miss Harding to you sir


----------



## huskihl (Dec 10, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> That’s mr. Harding to you sir


Out!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 10, 2018)

Well god damn I just found an unlimited coil for a 241c posted in the want ads! I guess pigs really can fly.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> Well god damn I just found an unlimited coil for a 241c posted in the want ads! I guess pigs really can fly.


Just ask Snelling , I mean Thor, or the Axis ... he knows everything!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 10, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Just ask Snelling , I mean Thor, or the Axis ... he knows everything!


No we are asking about YOUR 16000 rpm 241c, not anyone else’s


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)

I'd like to know how tight squish clearance is hurting the rpm of such a small bore engine


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 10, 2018)

Because he can’t fully depress the trigger with his head squished between his ass cheeks


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I'd like to know how tight squish clearance is hurting the rpm of such a small bore engine


 Don’t mean to muck up your thread but let’s see the results of tests !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

First guy to guess the squish ( as measured by solder method) wins a free BCP sticker !!! Lol


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 10, 2018)

Video with tach please


----------



## huskihl (Dec 10, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Don’t mean to muck up your thread but let’s see the results of tests !



You realize that Scott will intentionally port a saw with .008'" squish and video it just to prove you're wrong, right?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

huskihl said:


> You realize that Scott will intentionally port a saw with .008'" squish and video it just to prove you're wrong, right?


Yah , if he does the BS gutted-strato wonder mod then I should just throw my saw into the lake


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> Video with tach please


Use ears grasshopper- like Snelling commands!!!


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 10, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> First guy to guess the squish ( as measured by solder method) wins a free BCP sticker !!! Lol


Well it appears you're running a stock saw so it wouldn't be a guess.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

huskihl said:


> You realize that Scott will intentionally port a saw with .008'" squish and video it just to prove you're wrong, right?


 I can reduce it some more if more performance is desired -that’s a nice spot for a worksaw... I wood not run that build at .008 squish but it COULD BE done


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Well it appears you're running a stock saw so it wouldn't be a guess.


 That’s another stock saw ... we got friends at STIHL ... send us the saws run just like from jump street ! Lmfao


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 10, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s another stock saw ... we got friends at STIHL ... send us the saws run just like from jump street ! Lmfao



How's everything going at home big guy? I don't see your caretaker in any of your videos, maybe you can tell us a little more about him? Are you guys good friends?


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 10, 2018)

It's like you're Alan from the hangover movie and we're all probably going to hell for making fun of you.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

Yah ... TM has been doing this much longer than I and knows more for sure ! That’s why I’m specializing in these little guys for now ... knowledge gleaned will prove useful


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 10, 2018)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> It's like you're Alan from the hangover movie and we're all probably going to hell for making fun of you.


He had a chance when he signed up under a new screen name to change his old ways, but obviously that is not possible. He brought all this on himself.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)

put that 241 in some real wood


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> put that 241 in some real wood



Will do ... red oak cool ? Only have 16” bar in present configuration ...


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)

btw the strato's are intact in that 261


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> btw the strato's are intact in that 261


As well as both 241c ‘s ..... so have you gutted the stratos “sneller-style” on ported 462c or has the boot test told ya what ya need to know bout that mod ?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)

the boot test told me what I wanted to know. if the test would have shown a gain it would mean the intake port and strato's were at a imbalance and I would have made some port timing changes to correct it.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)

I used the gutted boot as a tool


----------



## huskihl (Dec 10, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> the boot test told me what I wanted to know. if the test would have shown a gain it would mean the intake port and strato's were at a imbalance and I would have made some port timing changes to correct it.


I think that's why yours didn't gain. Everything else was already right (or close enough) to where it didn't matter


----------



## huskihl (Dec 10, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I used the gutted boot as a tool


And Julianne used the 441 boot as a "tool"


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

Too bad STIHL didn’t use reed-valve induction in these new saws ... heck a power-valve wood be sweet !


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)

reeds are too slow for high rpm, piston ported is faster, rotary valves are the best but a pain to maintain 

a power valve only works at lower rpm, does nothing at high rpm


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

All quiet on the 462c front on AS ...


----------



## edisto (Dec 10, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> the boot test told me what I wanted to know. if the test would have shown a gain it would mean the intake port and strato's were at a imbalance and I would have made some port timing changes to correct it.



Clever monkey.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 10, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I used the gutted boot as a tool


According to Snelling your test did not go far enough though it was “a step in the right direction “ ... me thinks the gutted - strato is not the ticket on this model


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 11, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> the boot test told me what I wanted to know. if the test would have shown a gain it would mean the intake port and strato's were at a imbalance and I would have made some port timing changes to correct it.


More or less intake ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 11, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> put that 241 in some real wood



I hope my 261c Rips like that one ! All stripped down and time to begin flow enhancements ... what range of squish do you like on that model? Mine was .039 from factory and is now .025 - nice “safe” spot imho


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 11, 2018)

.020" squish in most every saw I build


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 11, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> .020" squish in most every saw I build


Ok ... I’m probably mistaken.... but doesn’t more compression put more stress on the bottom end ? And also kill rpms ? Just cutting base now and leaving stock combustion chamber ... suppose if I modded the chamber in conjunction with cutting base it wood be different scenario


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 11, 2018)

yes and yes at some point


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 11, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> yes and yes at some point


The 64000 ? Is ... where is that point ? Wood there be an advantage to cutting off the top of the cylinder and making a custom head from aluminum? Idear being with a removable head you wood have complete dominion over the squish and chamber shape/volume ... seem this on race saws but maybe wood take work Saw to new heights ? Lotta work and testing wood be involved but man if you could get dialed in the Saw wood cruise thru the timber eh ?


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Ok ... I’m probably mistaken.... but doesn’t more compression put more stress on the bottom end ? And also kill rpms ? Just cutting base now and leaving stock combustion chamber ... suppose if I modded the chamber in conjunction with cutting base it wood be different scenario











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wcorey (Dec 11, 2018)

Scott, is that vid of you cutting a bunch of firewood with the pipe saw still up somewhere?
That saw always intrigued me... would be the sort of thing I'd wanna build if I did up a pipe on something.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 12, 2018)

Little slide guitar riff age Rory Gallagher- VERY underrated guitar picker !!!


----------



## edisto (Dec 12, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Little slide guitar riff age Rory Gallagher- VERY underrated guitar picker !!!



He's no Ry Cooder...

Or Crabby Cooter.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 12, 2018)

edisto said:


> He's no Ry Cooder...
> 
> Or Crabby Cooter.


Yeps , ol Ry and Johnny “Texas twister” Winters’ got em on the slide ; no argument there ; STIHL the dudes got some badass jams in his own right ... as far as Crabby Cooter - never heard him play ... tell ya what though - if CC cud jam the git-fiddle Like ANY of the above ... AND produce the quality saws that he does.... why the world wood be his oyster now woodnt it ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 12, 2018)

As long as we are talking slide players ... here’s ol’ Johnny with “ serious as a heart-attack “ probably (imho) one of his best live performance... I’ve seen him 2x in the early 90’s ... best I can recollect he was like an old Harley ... cold start but man once he warmed - up he brought the house down !


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 12, 2018)

wcorey said:


> Scott, is that vid of you cutting a bunch of firewood with the pipe saw still up somewhere?
> That saw always intrigued me... would be the sort of thing I'd wanna build if I did up a pipe on something.



that the one your looking for?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 12, 2018)

Piped firewood cutter ? Lol


----------



## wcorey (Dec 12, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> that the one your looking for?



That’s it, the practical pipe.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 12, 2018)

wcorey said:


> That’s it, the practical pipe.


Yeppers ... put that in ur pipe and smoke it buster lol !


----------



## Sepia (Dec 12, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


>



Nice getaway at the 4 minute mark lol. That saw sure does cut!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 12, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> Nice getaway at the 4 minute mark lol. That saw sure does cut!


 yah ... those reflexes were almost ...... Cat-like !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks like Crabby and Snelling are taking a siesta from da 462c. When I get my paws on one I plan on doing some testing of my own !


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 14, 2018)

I have other saws that need to get done.

let us know what you find


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 14, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> put that 241 in some real wood



 Yah volt ! Commandant - anything else I can help you with Colonel Clink ? Lol


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 14, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I have other saws that need to get done.
> 
> let us know what you find


I understand - ya gotta eat ! ... will do Colonel ! Shultz out !!!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 14, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah volt ! Commandant - anything else I can help you with Colonel Clink ? Lol



I bet your mom bitches when she has to wash your socks with all those chips stuck to them


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 14, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> I bet your mom bitches when she has to wash your socks with all those chips stuck to them


Yah , I guess you’re not the sharpest knife in the drawer ... are ya now laddy ?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 14, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah volt ! Commandant - anything else I can help you with Colonel Clink ? Lol




picco chain?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 14, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> picco chain?


7pin rim , 63ps yellow chain ... 14” bar ... more powa in there if needed/wanted ... and yes of course the stratos are STOCK - maybe the mod works for Snelling on his Saw ... not about to trash a cylinder to find out ... did do some work to the boot to improve air-flow ..... more air , more power/torque ... engine building 101 ... sarge out !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 14, 2018)

do you recall the manufacturer of this trick vise ? Wood be useful


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 14, 2018)

nla, they weren't cheap


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 15, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> nla, they weren't cheap


I’ll see what I can fabricate ...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 15, 2018)

little chicken picken


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 15, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


>



Do you own stock in Energizer? Reason I ask, is you never stop beating your own drum!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 15, 2018)

Duce said:


> Do you own stock in Energizer? Reason I ask, is you never stop beating your own drum!


That’s not me playing ... anyone that don’t like that ain’t alive imho


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 15, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s not me playing ... anyone that don’t like that ain’t alive imho


Sorry, you did not get my point, sarge out!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 15, 2018)

Duce said:


> Sorry, you did not get my point, sarge out!


Yah volt commandant ... Dien punkt? Versuchen sie , Englisch zu sprechen !!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 15, 2018)

Duce said:


> Sorry, you did not get my point, sarge out!


I expect you to be placed on report and peeling potatoes on KP for the next two weeks ! Dismissed !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 15, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I expect you to be placed on report and peeling potatoes on KP for the next two weeks ! Dismissed !


A part of me wants to like you, and then you start typing and all kindness is lost


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 15, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> A part of me wants to like you, and then you start typing and all kindness is lost


----------



## nighthunter (Dec 15, 2018)

You like a child looking for attention 


Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 690393


 no1 really cares


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 15, 2018)

nighthunter said:


> You like a child looking for attention
> no1 really cares


Yah ... you’re about as useful as an ashtray on a motorcycle ... Sarge out !


----------



## B440 (Dec 16, 2018)

This thread got weird since I have figured out how to put Frank Rizzo on ignore (click on his name, then click "ignore" on the right of the screen) which removes all of his posts.

Kind of sucks because I'd really like to know the outcome of this thread but it's getting derailed.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 16, 2018)

i'm working on other saws right now. i'll post more on the thread when I get back to it


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 30, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


>



Iirc stock was about 47 sec ; this version 35-36 sec for approx 25% gain ... of course if one were to use a short bar in “Ohio” hardwood the gains wood be even greater % - wise ...


----------



## crabby cooter (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks like the old-school 440 is edumacating the new 462 via cutting speed ... pretty close but I give nod to 440


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Looks like the old-school 440 is edumacating the new 462 via cutting speed ... pretty close but I give nod to 440


Fellas frank rizzo is me and I am frank rizzo. I’m in a program to become an honest person and have been taking meds by the pallet full. In the off topic forum there is a thread about me being a jackoff. Page 42 I come clean about my schizophrenia. Anything the frank side of me is bullchit and anything from the flabz side of me is the truf, thanks for understanding


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2019)

flabZ said:


> Fellas frank rizzo is me and I am frank rizzo. I’m in a program to become an honest person and have been taking meds by the pallet full. In the off topic forum there is a thread about me being a jackoff. Page 42 I come clean about my schizophrenia. Anything the frank side of me is bullchit and anything from the flabz side of me is the truf, thanks for understanding


Yah , this “individual” thinks it ok to use someone else’s business card (mine) as an avatar- all joking /kidding around aside it’s definitely NOT cool / I have NO affiliation with “Flabz0” whatsoever ! We have the all necessary information on the individual(s) perpetrating this unwarranted attack on my person - you’ve been asked nicely to remove my business - card from your avatar, so far you have refused ... It’s your choice Flabzo ; for your sake I hope you choose wisely ! Those that make it their business to fantasize ; impersonate and attack online must be extremely careful - Adios Flabzio ! Hope you and Bubba become real close friends ; and don’t drop the soap !


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , this “individual” thinks it ok to use someone else’s business card (mine) as an avatar- all joking /kidding around aside it’s definitely NOT cool / I have NO affiliation with “Flabz0” whatsoever ! We have the all necessary information on the individual(s) perpetrating this unwarranted attack on my person - you’ve been asked nicely to remove my business - card from your avatar, so far you have refused ... It’s your choice Flabzo ; for your sake I hope you choose wisely ! Lmfao !


Do you have a copyright on that card? Or did you give yourself permission to use it?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2019)

Duce said:


> Do you have a copyright on that card? Or did you give yourself permission to use it?


Hey genius ... go read the Act passed in 2006 then report your findings back to me ...this jackass is so stupid he done told on HIMSELF !!! LMFAO


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 2, 2019)

Ok, I did, no copyright, no problem. You are fine in doing that to yourself or others. Same state, I take it you both live in same state, if not, oh well.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2019)

Duce said:


> Ok, I did, no copyright, no problem. You are fine in doing that to yourself or others. Same state, I take it you both live in same state, if not, oh well.


Yah ... if he/she wants to use an avatar of mickey-mouse or Godzilla and engage in said behavior then you are correct ...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 2, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , this “individual” thinks it ok to use someone else’s business card (mine) as an avatar- all joking /kidding around aside it’s definitely NOT cool / I have NO affiliation with “Flabz0” whatsoever ! We have the all necessary information on the individual(s) perpetrating this unwarranted attack on my person - you’ve been asked nicely to remove my business - card from your avatar, so far you have refused ... It’s your choice Flabzo ; for your sake I hope you choose wisely ! Those that make it their business to fantasize ; impersonate and attack online must be extremely careful - Adios Flabzio ! Hope you and Bubba become real close friends ; and don’t drop the soap !


frank, it's me, us, we, flabz. you wouldn't put us both in the klinker wood ya? besides that's the new frank's business card, not the old franks. Lets see how keen your eye is my other brother in my head


----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey Frank how you and Jack getting a long being you’re in the saw modifying business these days? Also I notice he doesn’t reply to your responses on his you tube channel anymore either


----------



## huskihl (Jan 2, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> Hey Frank how you and Jack getting a long these days being you’re in the saw modifying business these days? Also I notice he doesn’t reply to your responses on his you tube channel anymore either


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 2, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> Hey Frank how you and Jack getting a long these days being you’re in the saw modifying business these days? Also I notice he doesn’t reply to your responses on his you tube channel anymore either


Jack doesn’t know me, I just illegally placed his brand in my signature to drum up more business. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


>



Nice Kevin


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


>



Is that really what I look like around jack? I’m so glad I’m getting the help I need and on the road to righteousness. Thanks for opening my eyes to this


----------



## NvrDwn (Jan 2, 2019)

Can you guys go troll elsewhere?

Thanks.


----------



## K Mueller (Jan 2, 2019)

Someone just needs to breakout the ban hammer


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> Hey Frank how you and Jack getting a long being you’re in the saw modifying business these days? Also I notice he doesn’t reply to your responses on his you tube channel anymore either


I’ve been modifying 2-strokes for 30yrs ??? Lmfao  ... Jacks latest video ... scroll to the comments section and look for Fabz acres ... jeepers-creepers where do you get your info from ? A cracker-Jack box ? I’ve never seen a group of such ill-informed individuals gathered in one place at one time in my entire existence !!! Are you that afraid of Jack or myself and the ripper saws that are being produced on both the East and West Coast ? Is it jealousy , hatred , or more likely the fact that maybe some individuals “product” does not measure up ? (I’m not referring to treemonkey any way shape form so get that idea right out of your head) Hey man this is America and the capitalist system is in full force - do the WORK necessary to better your product and most importantly to better yourself ! To put others down to bring yourself up is a poor long term strategy ... I do not need to “port saws” for a living ... but I’ll be Damned that the ones I do won’t be the Best I can do ! I would expect nothing less from someone I hire to build a Saw and if the guy I dealt with didn’t / couldn’t pass muster , I simply wood NEVER deal with that individual again ! Adapt or be left behind ... money talks and BS walks !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 3, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’ve been modifying 2-strokes for 30yrs ??? Lmfao  ... Jacks latest video ... scroll to the comments section and look for Fabz acres ... jeepers-creepers where do you get your info from ? A cracker-Jack box ? I’ve never seen a group of such ill-informed individuals gathered in one place at one time in my entire existence !!! Are you that afraid of Jack or myself and the ripper saws that are being produced on both the East and West Coast ? Is it jealousy , hatred , or more likely the fact that maybe some individuals “product” does not measure up ? Hey man this is America and the capitalist system is in full force - do the WORK necessary to better your product and most importantly to better yourself ! To put others down to bring yourself up is a poor long term strategy ... I do not need to “port saws” for a living ... but I’ll be Damned that the ones I do won’t be the Best I can do ! I would expect nothing less from someone I hire to build a Saw and if the guy I dealt with didn’t / couldn’t pass muster , I simply wood NEVER deal with that individual again ! Adapt or be left behind ... money talks and BS walks !



what i meant to say here is I don't know chit about moddifying saws. sorry for the misinformation. thankyou


----------



## olyman (Jan 3, 2019)

ban hammer needed for these two twits...…………..


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 3, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> Hey Frank how you and Jack getting a long being you’re in the saw modifying business these days? Also I notice he doesn’t reply to your responses on his you tube channel anymore either


 I say , I say , who wanna get there HEAD-CUT ? How bout YOU ! .... chicken - boy !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## BangBang77 (Jan 3, 2019)

K Mueller said:


> Someone just needs to breakout the ban hammer



Roger that. All they have to do is ban 1 dishonest shitbird and the drama on this entire forum will disappear.

Yet, here we are, having to entertain this crap because of inaction.


----------



## olyman (Jan 3, 2019)

BangBang77 said:


> Roger that. All they have to do is ban 1 dishonest shitbird and the drama on this entire forum will disappear.
> 
> Yet, here we are, having to entertain this crap because of inaction.


drama keeps the hits coming,,,muuuuuuch money


----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 4, 2019)

I think it’s entertaining, he’s rather humorous


----------



## edisto (Jan 4, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> I think it’s entertaining, he’s rather humorous



Yes, but is it worth it to muck up a solid build thread?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 4, 2019)

edisto said:


> Yes, but is it worth it to muck up a solid build thread?


You sir are of course correct ... all kidding/joshing around aside ; when someone decides to direct snide and or demeaning remarks at my person on ANY thread ; especially baseless verbal garbage, diarrhea etc , rest assured I WILL respond , example Mr Gott making bs statement above which was quickly refuted by Jacks video ! Why even go there ? Mike Gott - do you really believe that because words come out of your mouth or in this case your fingers typing that it’s true ? Why make yourself look like an idiot ? Lmfao


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You sir are of course correct ... all kidding/joshing around aside ; when someone decides to direct snide and or demeaning remarks at my person on ANY thread ; especially baseless verbal garbage, diarrhea etc , rest assured I WILL respond , example Mr Gott making bs statement above which was quickly refuted by Jacks video ! Why even go there ? Mike Gott - do you really believe that because words come out of your mouth or in this case your fingers typing that it’s true ? Why make yourself look like an idiot ? Lmfao


The common denominator to threads turning to chit is not Mike Gott...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 4, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> I think it’s entertaining, he’s rather humorous


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 4, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> The common denominator to threads turning to chit is not Mike Gott...


Yeah , you’re another big-mouth too pal ... just remember the wheel is round bucko


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeah , you’re another big-mouth too pal ... just remember the wheel is round bucko


Case in point...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 4, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Case in point...


Exactly ! You’re finally getting it !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 4, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Case in point...


Guess your not blocked eh? Wink wink


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 4, 2019)

flabZ said:


> Guess your not blocked eh? Wink wink


Everyone that has seen his act knows he's not blocking. He's not leaving. He's not done. Just like the guy I worked with back in the day said "I don't need your belief, just your attention".

I'm sorry Scott that Fabz and his special flavor of BS invaded your thread. Is that the 462 I ran up at Kevin's? Pre-porting I mean.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeah , you’re another big-mouth too pal ... just remember the wheel is round bucko


What I meant to say here is, I wood like to change my attitude so I can get along with others. Thankyou


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You sir are of course correct ... all kidding/joshing around aside ; when someone decides to direct snide and or demeaning remarks at my person on ANY thread ; especially baseless verbal garbage, diarrhea etc , rest assured I WILL respond , example Mr Gott making bs statement above which was quickly refuted by Jacks video ! Why even go there ? Mike Gott - do you really believe that because words come out of your mouth or in this case your fingers typing that it’s true ? Why make yourself look like an idiot ? Lmfao


What I meant to say here is, I don’t understand why I have conflict with the majority of the members on forums, maybe I should start looking at myself. Thankyou


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 4, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Everyone that has seen his act knows he's not blocking. He's not leaving. He's not done , Is that the 462 I ran up at Kevin's? Pre-porting I mean.


Done ? I haven’t even begun yet PUintherearview ... it will take me Years to re-educate you dum - dums if it’s even possible at all ... Ya see PUintherearview , it’s not that you are ignorant... it’s just so much of what you know ... just isn’t so!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Done ? I haven’t even begun yet PUintherearview ... it will take me Years to re-educate you dum - dums if it’s even possible at all ... Ya see PUintherearview , it’s not that you are ignorant... it’s just so much of what you know ... just isn’t so!


What I meant to say here is you can teach me some things and hopefully I can teach you some, thankyou


----------



## Canyon Angler (Jan 4, 2019)

Sounds like





and





need to get a room and some






and a nap.

Why does every thread on A/S need to be about _them?_ Seems like it's their forum, and we just live in it...​


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 4, 2019)

If that's the party, don't forget:


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 4, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> If that's the party, don't forget:
> View attachment 694684


Best answer


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 4, 2019)

Canyon Angler said:


> Sounds like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here ya go fisherman ! This will soothe your tender bottom !


----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> View attachment 694693
> here ya go fisherman ! This will soothe your tender bottom !


Hey dumb dumb if you are such and expert on 2strokes why do you pay someone else to port your saws?
Also you are too ignorant to even realize I was just baiting the hook to get a response from you since you are rather entertaining to listen to but I guess you were dumb enough to bite


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 4, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> Hey dumb dumb if you are such and expert on 2strokes why do you pay someone else to port your saws?
> Also you are too ignorant to even realize I was just baiting the hook to get a response from you since you are rather entertaining to listen to but I guess you were dumb enough to bite


Yah , Jack from Hotsaws101 did a 241c and 461R for me awhile back - so what ? If you were trying to play guitar Wood you hire the bum off the barstool or PAY Van Halen for lessons ? Same line of thinking Mike ... as far as baiting a hook I think if you reread the garbage you spewed regarding myself and Jack and then the video I uploaded showing your statements to be untrue , most wood come to the conclusion that you 1) are a troll with no clue ,2) or just a complete jack wagon .... Be careful who you try and “bait” ... you may find you have a Black Panther by the tail ! Touché


----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , Jack from Hotsaws101 did a 241c and 461R for me awhile back - so what ? If you were trying to play guitar Wood you hire the bum off the barstool or PAY Van Halen for lessons ? Same line of thinking Mike ... as far as baiting a hook I think if you reread the garbage you spewed regarding myself and Jack and then the video I uploaded showing your statements to be untrue , most wood come to the conclusion that you 1) are a troll with no clue ,2) or just a complete jack wagon .... Be careful who you try and “bait” ... you may find you have a Black Panther by the tail ! Touché


Checkmate! There’s only 1 troll around here and everyone knows who it is but you obviously


----------



## Hank_612 (Jan 4, 2019)

Mike was a stand up guy when I dealt with him. He definitely us not ruining this thread with ******** like some people.......just sayin


----------



## crabby cooter (Jan 4, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Everyone that has seen his act knows he's not blocking. He's not leaving. He's not done. Just like the guy I worked with back in the day said "I don't need your belief, just your attention".
> 
> I'm sorry Scott that Fabz and his special flavor of BS invaded your thread. Is that the 462 I ran up at Kevin's? Pre-porting I mean.



yep same saw


----------



## crabby cooter (Jan 4, 2019)

if only ol flaby jaw would share his stash with the rest of us, we could rule the world


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 4, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> if only ol flaby jaw would share his stash with the rest of us, we could rule the world


One ring to rule them all ... and in the darkness bind them


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 4, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> Checkmate! There’s only 1 troll around here and everyone knows who it is but you obviously


Yah , if IFS and BUTS were candies and nuts - we’d all have a merry Christmas!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 4, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> if only ol flaby jaw would share his stash with the rest of us, we could rule the world


Yah , how bout some 462c action Crabby ? How bout a CC ported 461 vs the 462c thru the cants ? Please give us something....Snelling’s 462c thread is somewhere buried in the bowels of the forum - where’s da beef ?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , how bout some 462c action Crabby ? How bout a CC ported 461 vs the 462c thru the cants ? Please give us something....Snelling’s 462c thread is somewhere buried in the bowels of the forum - where’s da beef ?


What I meant to say here is, I appreciate your effort in documenting this testing phase so we can all learn from the results. Hopefullly when brad finds time he can update his thread also, thankyou


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , Jack from Hotsaws101 did a 241c and 461R for me awhile back - so what ? If you were trying to play guitar Wood you hire the bum off the barstool or PAY Van Halen for lessons ? Same line of thinking Mike ... as far as baiting a hook I think if you reread the garbage you spewed regarding myself and Jack and then the video I uploaded showing your statements to be untrue , most wood come to the conclusion that you 1) are a troll with no clue ,2) or just a complete jack wagon .... Be careful who you try and “bait” ... you may find you have a Black Panther by the tail ! Touché


What I meant to say here is, can we bury the hatchet and move forward, I’m trying to become an honest contributing member of the forums


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 5, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> One ring to rule them all ... and in the darkness bind them


Ah for Pete’s sake , gimme a 462c already Mr STIHL Dealer


----------



## SCHallenger (Jan 5, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Skating around questions....from now on I'll just call you Tonya.


LOL! Right on, Kevin!!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 11, 2019)

Ok Crabby , no 462c yet but I do have little brother 362c hot-woods ported !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 11, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> if only ol flaby jaw would share his stash with the rest of us, we could rule the world


If only Crabby wood get me a 462c R version - the world wood be our oyster !


----------



## crabby cooter (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 14, 2019)

Ok ... I predict when ported 461R will take the 462c with 28” bar IF both have similar mods !


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 14, 2019)

WOW wasn't expecting that difference much stock.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jan 15, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> If only Crabby wood get me a 462c R version - the world wood be our oyster !



when you going to put a longer bar on your baby saws there flabs.
261 28" 33rs


----------



## crabby cooter (Jan 15, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Ok ... I predict when ported 461R will take the 462c with 28” bar IF both have similar mods !



similar mods?? one is strato, one is not


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 15, 2019)

Yeah numbnuts, when?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> WOW wasn't expecting that difference much stock.


<5% difference. Still not bad at all.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> similar mods?? one is strato, one is not


Perhaps you misunderstood me sir ? ... Given the Same flow-enhancements the 461 should Best the 462 by virtue of larger displacement ... 76.5cc vs 72.2cc ... hopefully we shall see soon enuff


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> when you going to put a longer bar on your baby saws there fabz
> 261 28" 33rs



 That’s a 261c 16” bar 7 pin with off roll ps63 built to destroy 14” under wood ... I could change to 3/8 .50 and run a longer bar if so desired (?)


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> when you going to put a longer bar on your baby saws there fabz
> 261 28" 33rs
> 
> Baba saws for baba tree !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> when you going to put a longer bar on your baby saws there fabz
> 261 28" 33rs


 For larger tree , we use bigger saw and longer bar ! This is Hotsaws101 461R with 20” bar/chain ... could use 261 c with 20” bar but cut slower ...


----------



## longbowch (Jan 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> when you going to put a longer bar on your baby saws there flabs.
> 261 28" 33rs




Damn, I hope mine cuts like that!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 15, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> For larger tree , we use bigger saw and longer bar ! This is Hotsaws101 461R with 20” bar/chain ... could use 261 c with 20” bar but cut slower ...



Hey numbnuts he’s not saying to work with a 28 inch bar, he’s saying put one on and stick it in some big wood so we could see how much power your muff modded/aifilter adapter 261c has. Get it now dildo?


----------



## crabby cooter (Jan 15, 2019)

longbowch said:


> Damn, I hope mine cuts like that!



well I do believe it will since it's your saw. lol


----------



## crabby cooter (Jan 15, 2019)

flabZ said:


> Hey numbnuts he’s not saying to work with a 28 inch bar, he’s saying put one on and stick it in some big wood so we could see how much power your muff modded/aifilter adapter 261c has. Get it now dildo?



that new shipment of drugs must have came in eh


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> that new shipment of drugs must have came in eh


Like clockwork


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> that new shipment of drugs must have came in eh


Huh ? What’s this about Snelling?


----------



## longbowch (Jan 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> well I do believe it will since it's your saw. lol



lol, so it’s a used saw. lol


----------



## kuhndog (Jan 15, 2019)

Ms462 is supposed to be in Mountville,Pa. this week. Dealer ???


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

kuhndog said:


> Ms462 is supposed to be in Mountville,Pa. this week. Dealer ???


Yah , was at local dealer this morning ... STIHL NE reps are at a meeting in Oxford CT this week - should be “any day now” ... also got the 2019 brochure.... looks like 241c STIHL available as is the 461 rescue model .... the 441c and 461 are not listed


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

longbowch said:


> lol, so it’s a used saw. lol


Yah tell Crabby ya want 5% off lol !!!


----------



## crabby cooter (Jan 15, 2019)

yeah there in stock at Midwest stihl


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> yeah there in stock at Midwest stihl


Yah ... I’d like to know why a 100’ reel of RS is $459 with tax here in NY but in Oregon the same 100’ reel costs $279 ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

flabZ said:


> Like clockwork


Dude , it’s half past the monkeys ass ... shouldn’t you be in jackoff school ? Heavens knows you need all the help you can get !


----------



## SCHallenger (Jan 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> when you going to put a longer bar on your baby saws there flabs.
> 261 28" 33rs




How did you manage to get a 261 to sufficiently oil a 28" bar!?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 15, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> How did you manage to get a 261 to sufficiently oil a 28" bar!?


He made one cut to show the power, won’t burn up a bar with one cut


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 15, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Dude , it’s half past the monkeys ass ... shouldn’t you be in jackoff school ? Heavens knows you need all the help you can get !


Hey boner, you were awarded the biggest jackoff title remember? How’s that poll you got going doing.............that’s what I thought


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> How did you manage to get a 261 to sufficiently oil a 28" bar!?


He mixed banana oil with bar oil !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 15, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> He mixed banana oil with bar oil !


We got ourselves an Eddie Murphy up in here


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

flabZ said:


> Hey boner, you were awarded the biggest jackoff title remember? How’s that poll you got going doing.............that’s what I thought


You were voted off the island you just don’t know it yet ! You and Bubba are gonna become REAL close chums !


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Jan 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> when you going to put a longer bar on your baby saws there flabs.
> 261 28" 33rs



Now that is a"Torque Monster" saw for it's displacement. A air filter and muffler modded flabs 362 won't pull that bar like that. 
Nice work man, impressive for that size saw


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)

NeSurfcaster said:


> Now that is a"Torque Monster" saw for it's displacement. A air filter and muffler modded Fabz 362 won't pull that bar like that.


 Yah ... horse-chit it wont !!! Monkey knows more air more torque even though it appears you haven’t the foggiest! In fact , Torque Monster hot-woods 362c at 59cc might just hang with Snailerizers’ gutted wonder 462c with each wearing an 18” bar ! Hard to tell cause he’s always cutting balsa-wood in his videos ... At least C.C is cutting hardwood - red-oak if I’m not mistaken ?


----------



## crabby cooter (Jan 15, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> How did you manage to get a 261 to sufficiently oil a 28" bar!?



oiler can't keep up, that's why I only did half the cant


----------



## crabby cooter (Jan 15, 2019)

flabZ said:


> We got ourselves an Eddie Murphy up in here



well at least your keeping my thread on the first page


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 16, 2019)

SCHallenger said:


> How did you manage to get a 261 to sufficiently oil a 28" bar!?


I ran 3 tanks of fuel through my 2153 with a 28” bar and it oiled adequately, not great but adequate.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 17, 2019)

Been reading and watching videos of 462 and peoples comments on weight savings have come from thinner light weight cylinder and use of more plastic parts (some breaking). Are you seeing this?


----------



## av8or3 (Jan 17, 2019)

I own a new 462, aquired it Dec 30th. I have plans to send it to Scott in a while. Right now, it seems every time I fuel it, it gains power. It’s an amazing saw. First day out was disappointing as the saw would bog down too often to suit me. It could have been my technique as it was a tough job and I was more than a little uncomfortable with it. The next day it was a different saw. It just blew thru cut after cut on a 26” Chestnut Oak trunk I trucked in just for this saw. Third day out it seemed gain more power, and I’ve also got to say it go’s a long way on a tank of gas. It uses way less gas than my 044. So far, I am real impressed with this little saw. Same fuel and chain every day, chain could use a touch up . It’s a Stihl saw, I expect it to last. The only problem I have is that I don’t have a clean air filter to change into.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 17, 2019)

I got the STD carb 462 and love it was going to do a muffler mob and advance the timeing before I do I want to make sure the carb limiters can be removed anyone removed this type?


----------



## longbowch (Jan 17, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> well I do believe it will since it's your saw. lol







the saw made it today. I put about half a tank through it. It’s like running a little 70cc saw. Just awesome I’m very impressed. Thank you crabby cooter!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 17, 2019)

longbowch said:


> the saw made it today. I put about half a tank through it. It’s like running a little 70cc saw. Just awesome I’m very impressed. Thank you crabby cooter!


Did you find any bananas in the box ?


----------



## longbowch (Jan 17, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Did you find any bananas in the box ?



I think they’re stuffed in the saw.


----------



## stihl ms (Jan 19, 2019)

av8or3 said:


> I own a new 462, aquired it Dec 30th. I have plans to send it to Scott in a while. Right now, it seems every time I fuel it, it gains power. It’s an amazing saw. First day out was disappointing as the saw would bog down too often to suit me. It could have been my technique as it was a tough job and I was more than a little uncomfortable with it. The next day it was a different saw. It just blew thru cut after cut on a 26” Chestnut Oak trunk I trucked in just for this saw. Third day out it seemed gain more power, and I’ve also got to say it go’s a long way on a tank of gas. It uses way less gas than my 044. So far, I am real impressed with this little saw. Same fuel and chain every day, chain could use a touch up . It’s a Stihl saw, I expect it to last. The only problem I have is that I don’t have a clean air filter to change into.


Where and how did you aquire the wrap handle bar for it?


----------



## av8or3 (Jan 19, 2019)

Came with saw. MS462 C-M R

Actually owners manual says MS462 C-M ,
Box says MS462 C R. The wrap and the clutch cover w/chain catcher make it an R. I believe it shares the same Oiler as the C-M, which I believe is more than adequate. But not sure about that. Anyway, way cool saw.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 19, 2019)

What ??? What’s this you say ??? A picture of Treemonkey holding a Snellerized Saw ? I simply don’t believe it ! Do show sir !!! Huh ? Don’t eat the stuffing ? Wtf


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

Eh ... what’s up doc ?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 30, 2019)

He never did answer my questions. Every time I want to go swimming, he and his loyal side kick are afraid to go past their knees?

The waters warm out here ..come on?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 30, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> He never did answer my questions. Him and his side kick are afraid to go past their knees The waters warm out here ..come on?


Yeppers


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 2, 2019)

Yah


----------



## crabby cooter (Feb 4, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> He never did answer my questions. Every time I want to go swimming, he and his loyal side kick are afraid to go past their knees?
> 
> The waters warm out here ..come on?



what did you want answered? I must have missed it


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> what did you want answered? I must have missed it


Hi Crabby ! Just wondering if you’ve done any “monkeyed “462c testing with a smaller bar in smaller wood , like say a 20” bar and if so how’d she fare vs stock


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh man I’m glad I’m over here now ! There’s this bad-awful stink over my 462 thread ...


----------



## huskihl (Feb 4, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Oh man I’m glad I’m over here now ! There’s this bad-awful stink over my 462 thread ...


It's still there. Something smells like shìt in your steaming cauldron of performance


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

huskihl said:


> It's still there. Something smells like shìt in your steaming cauldron of performance


Yah I’ve had the widows open for an hour now ... man use guys STANKY ... what a bad-awful stink !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 4, 2019)

huskihl said:


> It's still there. Something smells like shìt in your steaming cauldron of performance


Yeah ya better go wash your ass or something .... the dog will be nippin at ya shortly


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

Yah


----------



## redbull660 (Feb 26, 2019)

down at scotty too hotty's today. After Scott did some more R&D work, found some big gains in the 462. Previous best ported time was 35.1 on this saw. Now 32.3. Ported 461 was 30.2. Just 2 seconds away from 461. Which is still a tall order considering more displacement and larger carb on 461





previous 461 vs 462 test


----------



## PGK1 (Jun 6, 2019)

Any more gains in the MS462?


----------

